# PrcViewer removal?



## kclock (Oct 27, 2007)

McAfee has found a potenitally unwanted program -- PrcViewer -- and I have the option to have McAffe remove it. should I approve the removal?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.


> PrcView is a process viewer utility that displays detailed information about processes running under Windows. For each process it displays memory, threads and module usage. For each DLL it shows full path and version information. PrcView comes with a command line version that allows you to write scripts to check if a process is running, kill it, etc.


It is legit though. If you decide to delete it, download this vbs script form MS MVP Kelly Theriot and run it to stop the System32 (cmd) window from opening.


----------



## gurjant (Jul 5, 2010)

McAfee has found a potenitally unwanted program -- PrcViewer -- and McAffe/ vbs scriptis unable remove it. please help?


----------

